# Anschluss und DSL 6.000 beantrage. Wirklich so teuer?



## tobee (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich plane für meine Firma einen neuen Telefonanschluss mit Fax und DSL 6.000 zu beantragen. Laut meiner Rechnung müsste ich 149,54 Euro einmalig zahlen und monatlich 64,93 Euro.

Monatlich:
DSL (1&1)                24,99
DSL-Flatrate (1&1)      9,99
ISDN (Telekom)        29,95

Ist das normal dass das so teuer ist. Oder wie könnte ich es billiger bekommen?

Tobee


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2006)

Gibts bei Versatel bspw. für 49.95 ..inkl. Telefon-Flatrate.

Wird zwar wahrscheinlich in Stuttgart nicht verfügbar sein, aber auch da wirds sicher einen billigeren Anbieter geben als für 150€


----------



## TvP (19. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht wäre ja Arcor noch ne Alternative. Wobei der Support ganz schön teuer geworden ist, mit 24 cent je Hotline-Minute.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Vom Prinzip ist es im Vergleich zu anderen teuer.
Es kommt aber auch auf die Leistung an.
Bei "Firma" stellen sich mir z.b. solche Fragen wie:
ISDN Mehrgeräteanschluss oder ISDN Anlagenanschluss?
DSL mit fester IP?
DSL mit höherem Upstream?
Da Du DSL von 1&1 hast und Telefon von der Telekom, stellt sich mir weiterhin die Frage ob es überhaupt ein Komplettpaket ist oder ob Dir z.b. 1&1 den Telefonanschluss nur als Reseller von der Telekom angeboten hat.
Auch könnte es eine Rolle spielen welche Hardwarekomponenten Dir evtl. mitverkauft worden sind.

Du siehst, der Preis allein ist nicht entscheidend..... vielmehr ist es eine Frage des Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Fabian H (20. Juni 2006)

Du kannst auch den Anschluss der Telekom benutzen, der kostet genauso viel. Dabei ersparst du dir dann noch die Kuendigungsgebuehr bei der Telekom, falls du bei denen schon nen DSL Anschluss hast.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

Fabian Hofmann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst auch den Anschluss der Telekom benutzen, der kostet genauso viel. Dabei ersparst du dir dann noch die Kuendigungsgebuehr bei der Telekom, falls du bei denen schon nen DSL Anschluss hast.


Dazu sollte er sich aber unbedingt die Vertragsbedingungen von 1&1 (scheint ja der künftige Vertragspartner zu sein) ganz genau ansehen.

Kleines Beispiel:
AOL bietet eine Flatrate.....
Hat man den T-DSL Anschluss bei der Telekom (bzw. läuft ja über T-Online), dann kostet die Flatrate bei AOL schlappe 30 €.
Hat man den T-DSL Anschluss aber bei AOL, dann kostet die Flatrate bei AOL nur noch schlappe 5 €.
Der Anschluss ist also in beiden Fällen der gleiche (T-DSL), nur der Verantwortlichkeitsbereich ändert sich.
Man könnte es natürlich auch anders nennen..... Kundenbindung. 

Erlebt im Freundeskreis. 
Einer Freundin von mir (schon seit etlichen Jahren Kundin bei AOL) wollte AOL auf biegen und brechen nicht die günstigere Flatrate zur Verfügung stellen.
Die günstigere Flatrate hat sie erst bekommen, seit der T-DSL Anschluss über AOL läuft.
Aber weil sie ja schon langjährige Kundin ist, hat AOL ihr die Wechselgebühren gutgeschrieben.
Was für eine Ironie. 
Für mich währe es ein Grund gewesen AOL zu kündigen..... es gibt schliesslich günstigere Anbieter (was sie auch eingesehen hat).
Nur leider war sie nicht dazu bereit auf die Chaträume und ihre "Onlinefreunde" zu verzichten (als wenn die anderen auf sie Rücksicht nehmen würden).
Die Moral der Geschichte: der Wechsel hat fast 8 Wochen und unzählige Anrufe bei der (teuren 0180er) Hotline gekostet..... und dafür gab es keine Gutschrift.


----------

